# Advice about egg sharing please



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls
Iam currently on the nhs waiting list for ivf. which i have been on for 1 year another year to wait yet which seems to long away to wait..i have always been interested in egg sharing helping other women that need help by our eggs!
Iam woundering wot are the steps for egg sharing? aim going to phone my clinic tomorrow cos i havent got a clue where to start the journey?do and of u know how long it actually takes to get going with egg sharing? i no that all clinics are different but can anyone tell me roughly how much egg sharting cuts the costs of a ivf cycle please?
Thanks in advance 
love kelly


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hya Kelly,

Me and my DH have just been accepted onto the egg share scheme at Lister. 

Heres some info to get you started -  Egg share is a programme where a couple who requires IVF (or ICSI) gets her treatment costs reduced when she shares her eggs.

Every clinic has different criteria, Listers criteria is you have to be aged between 18 and 35, have FSH level of below 10IU/1, have normal blood screens, be in stable relationship,be matched with suitable recipient and have a BMI of less than 30.

The costs vary from clinic to clinic too. We are very lucky that at Lister, you only pay for the licence fee £103 and ICSI if required. Also extras like freezing and thawing of embryos etc. The Cost of the IVF, blood tests, drugs, initial consultation , scan and semen analysis is free!

If you are interested in egg sharing then I would suggest you give your clinic a call and find out if they do egg share there and details etc.

Just to let you know, the laws did change last year which meant that at the age of 18 (or 16 if intending to marry) a person born as a result of egg, sperm or embryo donation will have access to identifying info about the donor!

I hope the above helps but if you need any moe info please feel free to PM me.

Wish you luck in whatever decision you make.

Take care

Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks sooo much for ur replie hun
I have decided to give a clinic a call and i have decided to look into going to cromwell at darlington as i cud have practilly 3 goes to 1 at newcastle where i was planning to go so iam willing to travel that bit further to save money like another other person wud!
Iam just waiting for the phone call back from the clinic then i will no more....i was just woundering wen are u actually told that u have been accepted to egg share?
Thanks again hun 
love kelly xxxx


----------



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello again,

I thought you had done a runner 

I got told at my first appt that I was accepted subject to certain bloodtests being ok.

The clinics have a criteria as I mentioned before, so as long as you fit in that criteria and certain blood tests come back ok i.e HIV and HEB B & C along with others you should be ok to share  

Good luck and let me know how you get on.

Love Tracey
xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

No havent done a runner iam still here hahahaha 
I hope i get accepted!!!!! 
I sure will let u no how i get on iam waiting for there phone call on monday if they havent rund me iam going to ring them first thing!!!
thanks hun 
love kelly


----------

